# Ολική έκλειψη υπερπανσελήνου



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

*Ένα σπάνιο και εντυπωσιακό φαινόμενο τα χαράματα της Δευτέρας 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015* (από *εδώ*, ευχ Όλι!)

Στις 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, λίγο πριν την ανατολή του Ήλιου, θα γίνουμε μάρτυρες ενός εντυπωσιακού και σπάνιου φυσικού φαινομένου που, εάν το χάσουμε, θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε μέχρι το 2033, προκειμένου να το παρατηρήσουμε. Αναφερόμαστε στην «Ολική Έκλειψη Υπερπανσελήνου», η οποία θα είναι ορατή από την χώρα μας λίγο πριν την ανατολή του Ήλιου, με την μερική φάση της έκλειψης να ξεκινά στις 04:07 της Δευτέρας 28/9, όταν η Σελήνη θα εισέρχεται βαθμιαία στην σκιά του πλανήτη μας. Η ολική φάση της έκλειψης, κατά την οποία ολόκληρη η Σελήνη θα έχει εισέλθει στη σκιά της Γης, υπολογίζεται να ξεκινήσει στις 5:11, το μέγιστο της έκλειψης θα παρατηρηθεί στις 5:47, ενώ το τέλος της ολικής φάσης στις 6:23. Καιρού επιτρέποντος, λοιπόν, αλλά και με την προϋπόθεση ότι η παρατήρηση του φαινομένου από την περιοχή σας δεν θα παρεμποδίζεται από υψώματα ή/και ψηλά κτήρια, θα έχετε την δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσετε το διπλό φαινόμενο της Ολικής Έκλειψης Υπερπανσελήνου, προτού η Σελήνη χαθεί κάτω από τον δυτικό ορίζοντα. 

Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για δύο φυσικά φαινόμενα που συμβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα: μια «υπερπανσέληνος», στην διάρκεια της οποίας η Σελήνη φαίνεται μεγαλύτερη και φωτεινότερη απ’ ό,τι συνήθως, και μία Ολική Έκλειψη Σελήνης. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι μόλις 5 φορές παρατηρήθηκε το διπλό αυτό φυσικό φαινόμενο από το 1900, και συγκεκριμένα το 1910, το 1928, το 1946, το 1964 και το 1982, ενώ όπως είπαμε θα παρατηρηθεί ξανά το 2033.

Επειδή η τροχιά της Σελήνης γύρω από την Γη δεν είναι κυκλική αλλά ελλειπτική, η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει από τον φυσικό μας δορυφόρο δεν είναι σταθερή, αλλά μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ μιας μέγιστης και μιας ελάχιστης τιμής. Όταν η Σελήνη βρίσκεται στην μέγιστη απόστασή της από την Γη, όταν δηλαδή βρίσκεται στο απόγειό της, απέχει από τον πλανήτη μας περίπου 405.500 km, ενώ στο περίγειό της, δηλαδή στην πλησιέστερη απόστασή της από την Γη απέχει περίπου 363.700 km. Το γεγονός αυτό κάνει την Πανσέληνο να φαίνεται 14% μεγαλύτερη και 30% φωτεινότερη στο περίγειο απ’ ό,τι στο απόγειο, γι’ αυτό και λέμε τότε ότι έχουμε «Υπερπανσέληνο». 

Στην διάρκεια της σεληνιακής έκλειψης, από την άλλη, καθώς η Γη παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ της Σελήνης και του Ήλιου, θα ρίχνει την σκιά της στην όψη της Σελήνης, καλύπτοντας όλο και μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της. Όταν όμως η σκιά της Γης καλύψει την Σελήνη εντελώς, τότε ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες που θα επικρατούν (υγρασία, θερμοκρασία, περιεκτικότητα της ατμόσφαιρας σε σκόνη κλπ), η σκιά της Σελήνης θα αποκτήσει ξαφνικά μια κοκκινωπή απόχρωση. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό οφείλεται σ’ έναν φυσικό μηχανισμό παραπλήσιο μ’ αυτόν που χρωματίζει και τα δειλινά κόκκινα.

Το ορατό φως του Ήλιου αποτελείται από διαφορετικά μήκη κύματος, τα οποία αντιστοιχούν σε διαφορετικά χρώματα. Καθώς όμως το ηλιακό φως διέρχεται μέσα από την γήινη ατμόσφαιρα, τα μήκη κύματος που αντιστοιχούν στο μπλε τμήμα του ορατού φάσματος, «φιλτράρονται», διότι τα αιωρούμενα σωματίδια της ατμόσφαιρας σκεδάζουν (δηλαδή διασκορπίζουν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις) το φως με αυτά τα μήκη κύματος σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Αντιθέτως, τα μήκη κύματος που αντιστοιχούν στο πορτοκαλί και στο κόκκινο τμήμα του ορατού φάσματος επηρεάζονται πολύ λιγότερο, γι’ αυτό και διασχίζουν την γήινη ατμόσφαιρα χωρίς να απορροφούνται ή να σκεδάζονται στον βαθμό που παρατηρείται στο μπλε τμήμα του ορατού φάσματος. Στην συνέχεια η γήινη ατμόσφαιρα «εκτρέπει» (διαθλά) αυτό το πορτοκαλί-κόκκινο φως προς την Σελήνη, το οποίο εντέλει ανακλάται από την επιφάνειά της, «χρωματίζοντάς» την μ’ ένα απόκοσμο κοκκινωπό φως.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

...
Don't Miss The "Blood Moon" Eclipse Later This Month
*
blood moon* (*Once in a Blue Moon*), *blue harvest moon*


As Mr Spock says —from the heavens now, after taking his last step— "The cosmic ballet goes on."


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ένα σπάνιο και εντυπωσιακό φαινόμενο τα χαράματα της Δευτέρας 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015* (από *εδώ*, ευχ Όλι!)
> 
> Στις 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, λίγο πριν την ανατολή του Ήλιου, θα γίνουμε μάρτυρες ενός εντυπωσιακού και σπάνιου φυσικού φαινομένου που, εάν το χάσουμε, θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε μέχρι το 2033, προκειμένου να το παρατηρήσουμε. Αναφερόμαστε στην «Ολική Έκλειψη Υπερπανσελήνου», η οποία θα είναι ορατή από την χώρα μας λίγο πριν την ανατολή του Ήλιου, με την μερική φάση της έκλειψης να ξεκινά στις 04:07 της Δευτέρας 28/9, όταν η Σελήνη θα εισέρχεται βαθμιαία στην σκιά του πλανήτη μας. Η ολική φάση της έκλειψης, κατά την οποία ολόκληρη η Σελήνη θα έχει εισέλθει στη σκιά της Γης, υπολογίζεται να ξεκινήσει στις 5:11, το μέγιστο της έκλειψης θα παρατηρηθεί στις 5:47, ενώ το τέλος της ολικής φάσης στις 6:23. Καιρού επιτρέποντος, λοιπόν, αλλά και με την προϋπόθεση ότι η παρατήρηση του φαινομένου από την περιοχή σας δεν θα παρεμποδίζεται από υψώματα ή/και ψηλά κτήρια, θα έχετε την δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσετε το διπλό φαινόμενο της Ολικής Έκλειψης Υπερπανσελήνου, προτού η Σελήνη χαθεί κάτω από τον δυτικό ορίζοντα.
> ...



Υπενθύμιση για τα μεγάλα, τα ανώτερα και σπάνια:

How To Watch Sunday's Rare Supermoon Eclipse, The Last For Almost 20 Years






Eclipses in Athens, Greece (or any other city/region)

~ The Man in the Moon, with bloodshot eyes

Our man in the moon drinks clarret,
With powder-beef, turnep, and carret.
If he doth so, why should not you
Drink until the sky looks blew?


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Στις 4:30 βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι και το φεγγάρι με περίμενε, απέναντι ακριβώς κι επάνω, σε σχήμα χοντρής φέτας πεπονιού. Μέσα σε μισή ώρα, που κάθισα και το χάζευα, εξαφανίστηκε. Έβγαλα και κάποιες χαζές φωτογραφίες με το κινητό, που μετά κόπου το χειρίζομαι σε τέτοιες λειτουργίες. Για τέτοια χρειάζονται ειδικές μηχανές. Σαν εκείνες που έβγαλαν τις αριστουργηματικές φωτογραφίες εδώ. Με το καλό σε 18 χρόνια πάλι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2015)

Εγώ έχω πάψει να βγάζω φωτογραφίες αστρονομικού περιεχομένου. 
Λοιπόν, ξύπνησα στις τέσσερις, το φεγγάρι στη θέση του, όντως μια φέτα λεμόνι. Κοίταξα με τα κυάλια, αλλά μια βδομάδα νυχθημερόν στον υπολογιστή πάει, με στράβωσε, δεν μπορούσα να δω καθαρά (και συνήθως, επειδή έχω αστρονομικά κυάλια βλέπω πολύ καθαρά τα όρη κλπ της Σελήνης). Αν περίμενα καμιά ώρα θα έδειχνε ακόμα πιο μεγάλο καθώς θα κατέβαινε στον ορίζοντα, το ξέρω γιατί το είχα δει προχτές, αλλά μια βδομάδα νυχθημερόν κλπ., με πήρε ο ύπνος με τα κυάλια στο χέρι. Ξύπνησα με έναν σφάχτη στην πλάτη, είχα κοιμηθεί πάνω στα κυάλια. Ποιο 2033; Μέχρι τότε ποιος ζει ποιος πεθαίνει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2015)

A "bloody-moon excuse"? A "bloody moon-excuse"? A bloody moon excuse!


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

If you were up all night watching the moon, then you had plenty of time from 5:45 to get ready for work.


----------

